# ragnar



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in Mountain Green and there has been a steady stream of runners since this morning. I never noticed so many runners in years past. Does anyone know how many registered this year?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It is their 10th annual. I think they cap it at 10,000 normally but this year added another day so 15,000-18,000?
Whoever puts this thing on has to be making a killing!;-)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

They said on the Radio that there are 18,000 runners and they figure another 10,000 in support people. It's been nuts in Logan too; It's like the city doubled in population for a day.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm glad it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me, and it was great to see so many people enjoying themselves. I think its best I stick to being an observer.:shock:


----------

